# Free CDC Zombie posters



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

I am not sure where to post this, mods please move it if I am not in the right place.

Looks like the CDC is giving away free zombie information posters. The actual posters might be out of stock already but you can still get the high-res PDF downloads. Heres a link
http://wwwn.cdc.gov/pubs/phpr.aspx


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah, they are all out of stock. but I could always download the PDF and print it to a massive paper printer at work we have for drawings


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

COOL Stuff!


----------

